# How to find where Firefox was installed?



## daringturtle (Jun 17, 2011)

A newbie question no doubt, but I need to tell Aptana where to find Firefox. I tried:
`$ whereis -a firefox`
Too many results and disorganized. Then I tried:
`$ locate firefox`
Still a lot of results but only one per line, so easier to read but no luck.

Know a simple way to do this? I'd appreciate it.
Devin.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2011)

`% whereis firefox`
`% which firefox`

locate(1) won't find it until /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate has run, which is only once a week.

There's also
`% pkg_info -L firefox-4.0.1,1`


----------



## daringturtle (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, I found the executable file at
/usr/local/lib/firefox3/firefox

`$ whereis`
Too many results.

`$ which`
Returned nothing?

`$ pkg_info -L firefox-3.6.13,1`
Too many results.

`$ locate firefox-3.6.13,1`
Only five results.

From there I tracked down the install and deinstall programs, which eventually led me to the execute program.
Thanks again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2011)

Executables installed from ports will mostly end up in /usr/local/bin.  Firefox is there, or at least that's the normal path to it:

```
% whereis firefox
firefox: /usr/local/bin/firefox /usr/ports/www/firefox
```
What do you mean by "too many results"?


```
% which firefox
/usr/local/bin/firefox
```

which is a builtin for csh(1), so might require a rehash after installing something new.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 17, 2011)

daringturtle said:
			
		

> `$ whereis`
> too many results
> [...]
> `$ pkg_info -L firefox-3.6.13,1
> ...


----------

